# New Member



## "Rj" (Feb 14, 2017)

What's up Fellas. Im new to the Forum. Want to say hello, been training for 15years now been using Gear off and on. Time to take it to the next level. Hoping to learn alot from you guys!!!


----------



## brazey (Feb 16, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Caroline-LMC (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice to meet you friend!!


----------



## LMCroids.raine (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi fellas, excited to be a member in the cool group. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 17, 2017)

Welcome IMF bro



"Rj" said:


> What's up Fellas. Im new to the Forum. Want to say hello, been training for 15years now been using Gear off and on. Time to take it to the next level. Hoping to learn alot from you guys!!!


----------

